# Looking for Drape Front Cardigan Duster Similar to Katydid



## Vicki Flores (Jun 24, 2009)

I realize this is a "t-shirt" forum, however, I am interested in putting rhinestone designs on cardigans similar to the Katydid brand. I have almost driven myself crazy searching both the forum and the internet for this style of cardigan at wholesale prices. There is a "Splendid" and an "Acrobat" but didn't get far with it. Can't seem to uncover the wholesale link. It is a jersey knit, no buttons, drapes beautifully, looks classy, you can dress it up or wear with jeans. Anyone have any ideas as to where I can find this type of cardigan wholesale?

Thanks!!


----------

